# New Here



## lbh (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't want to write a novel but trying to figure all this out alone is impossible. 

I have been married for 13 years, together for 15, we have one child who will be 7. I am 41 he is 40

My husband has had 4 emotional affairs in the past 5 years. The marriage has always been rocky but I stood the course. We had a very difficult time having my child and I couldn't wrap my mind around the idea that we did all that just to raise him in seperate households. 

This last one started in Oct. I confronted him, told the same thing as the other she is just a friend, I am too controlling.. blah blah. Told him to stop, never stopped, so I left in Jan. 

Since then he has stood his ground, she is just a friend, she is married, same thing over and over. Almost to the point that me and his family and my family almost beleived him, however the marriage was over because we just grew apart. 

Found out in the last 48 hours the truth finally. She left her husband (3rd one) in November, they are still just friends but he has feeling towards her and not sure that they will stay friends.. Like Im a moron I am still in shock. I don't know why I am in shock, I've known but hearing him say it. 

He wants permission to be social with her with our son. I am not ok with that. We are not divorced, we haven't filed. Financial reasons. My child is having a hard time dealing with all this as it is. Starting counseling next week. 

How can I possibly move past this, I know eventually he will not agree to my request, for now he is. I don't want this woman around my child. She was the breaking point in my marriage and they both have been lying about it. I need to work thru it and I dont know how. Help please


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell no! Thats all I can possibly muster at this point. Don't make it easy for him.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> Hell no! Thats all I can possibly muster at this point. Don't make it easy for him.


Yeah what she said!
Absolutely not okay especially w/ your son having problems. I have two around your son's age and they are so much smarter /perceptive than I gave them credit for. 

Go 180 on him and little contact except for son/financials.


----------

